# Help with LrHttp



## kevwil (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm trying to write a plugin for a photo blog site I like to use - one no where near as popular as Flickr. It has no API, just normal form posts for authentication and image upload. I started writing the login and hit a brick wall. I can post to the website, but I get no return values.

I want to parse the session cookie, to use in the image upload. Are there any examples of using LrHttp.post and using the headers that are supposed to be returned? I've searched the web for weeks and not found an example that seems to work.

Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 2, 2009)

You've already posted in the SDK forum, which is your best bet.


----------

